# Custom Cases: 30 Eye-Popping Paint Jobs



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Some really amazing stuff.

Maximum PC | Custom Cases: 30 Eye-Popping Paint Jobs


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

My vote is for Bill/Brad's work for the rusty MNPCTech case, but I'm a bit of a fanboy.

Some cool paint jobs, for sure.


----------

